# Arenas Didn't Sign With Us Because Of Coin Toss



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/articles/A36032-2003Sep6.html

Clippers were heads, Washington was tails, Heads won 8 out of 10 times, but Gilbert goes "against the grain", so he chose Washington.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/articles/A36032-2003Sep6.html
> 
> Clippers were heads, Washington was tails, Heads won 8 out of 10 times, but Gilbert goes "against the grain", so he chose Washington.


lol...the Clippers won the coin toss, but he still chose the Wizards ? weird...

He was probably like "damn...the Clippers ?...I'll just choose Washington anyway..."


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

LMAO. That just shows what happens even when the Clips do get a break. I bet that extra couple of million had something to do with his decision too.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Im The One</b>!
> LMAO. That just shows what happens even when the Clips do get a break. I bet that extra couple of million had something to do with his decision too.


Quit *****ing. You guys get breaks all the time, stockpiling incredible talent. It is your management who doesn't do anything with it. Don't blame it on luck.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> Quit *****ing. You guys get breaks all the time, stockpiling incredible talent. It is your management who doesn't do anything with it. Don't blame it on luck.


Whos *****ing? I'm laughing

and dont ever disrespect the Don or the mob will come after you 
:mob:


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> It is your management who doesn't do anything with it. Don't blame it on luck.


I'd have to agree here. The Clipps have had numerous opportunities to right the ship down there over the years...top picks after top picks. The team management has been a joke and probably the worst in the NBA. Maybe it's more than that, I really don't know.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> I'd have to agree here. The Clipps have had numerous opportunities to right the ship down there over the years...top picks after top picks. The team management has been a joke and probably the worst in the NBA. Maybe it's more than that, I really don't know.


I'll put it like this... Management hasn't alway's picked the best talent available wit their abundance of #1st round picks... It's a gamble that we often lost... So when those #1st round picks rook contracts are up they bolt for more loot... Do I blame management for not give'n fat *** contracts to Brent Barry(95)..Mo Taylor(97)..Derrick Anderson(97)..Loy Vaught(90)..Benoit Benjamin(85)..Danny Manning(88)..Rodney Rodgers(93)..Soft Chew Kandi(98)..Reggie Williams(87)..Lamond Murray(94)..Bo Kimble(90)..Joe Wolf(87)..Ken Norman(87)..Hershey Hawkins(88)..Danny Ferry(89)..LeRon Ellis(91)..Randy Woods(92)..Terry Dehere(93)..Greg Minor(94)..Lorenzen Wright(96)..Brian Skinner(98) and Elmore Spencer(92)?... HELL NO... Do you?... The only moves I can say I was pissed bout since I been followin the Clipps(since birth-79-it seems) is Odom..McInnis..Pike..Miles and McDyess... Sorry for take'n this back to 85... But our picks have mostly been ****... Peace


----------



## dukeballer25 (Aug 26, 2003)

damn, what was the point of the coin toss?
lol


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

I do this coin toss stuff sometimes too, even though I've made up my mind already. 


It's like to make you feel better, esp if it lands on da side which ur decision is 'on', it'll make it seem as though u've made the right decision..


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

He did that from a coin toss? That's kinda childish, a kid my age wouldn't even do that! lol. To be honest idk if I would wanna play for the Clippers because of their management choices lately, but both teams do have problems.


----------



## dukeballer25 (Aug 26, 2003)

yea it was pretty stupid


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

Yah! I am 14 and I can't remeber the last time i flipped a coin to decide something.


----------



## dhook54 (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm not convinced that Arenas would have been all that. remember Miller came with that same "can't miss" tag.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> Quit *****ing. You guys get breaks all the time, stockpiling incredible talent. It is your management who doesn't do anything with it. Don't blame it on luck.


He wasn't.


----------



## plasticman23 (May 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/articles/A36032-2003Sep6.html
> 
> Clippers were heads, Washington was tails, Heads won 8 out of 10 times, but Gilbert goes "against the grain", so he chose Washington.


all i can say is, that sucks


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Still can't believe it went down like this...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Didnt work out that bad. now we got livingston as our point to the future, and we had room last year to sign kobe, which gave us never before had noteriety.  and this year we will have room to resign players, or go after a good SF/SG


----------



## Volcom (Mar 28, 2004)

Arenas, Maggette and Brand would have been an exciting trio for the Clips and a great signed core. 

Oh well. Hopefully Livingston will turn out as good as we all think he will be.


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

Good, the West is strong as it is, they don't need another dynamite trio of Arenas-Maggette-Brand.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Has anyone ever voluntarily signed with the clippers? Including those who already play for the clippers?


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Has anyone ever voluntarily signed with the clippers? Including those who already play for the clippers?


Have you ever actually seen a NBA game?


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Screw Arenas (Gilbert not 809)  We have Livingston...


----------



## dhook54 (Aug 7, 2003)

*We're better off without him.
He'd of wanted to be the #1 shooter.*


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

dhook54 said:


> *We're better off without him.
> He'd of wanted to be the #1 shooter.*


wow why'd u bring this back? this is like waaaaay long ago. and i see that some ppl hvae been here a long *** time


----------

